# huffman built firestone tank bike???



## hotrod62 (Jan 30, 2011)

trying to find out what year my old firestone bicycle is it has firestone cruiser on the head badge & firestone on the sides of the tanks i have seen many of the monark built stones but none that look like this one the chain ring looks like maybe a huffman  any idea of the year of this old bike would be great thanks...


----------



## npence (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the serial number on the bike.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok found the serial number under the crank very hard to read #8H364324 and under that number was this one #1788      .............................


----------



## npence (Jan 31, 2011)

that would make it a 1948 firestone then. sweet bike


----------

